# Is this a Vole?



## NLOOWCGHOVXM (2 mo ago)

I am in Northwest Arkansas.

We have little tunnels traversing the yard in certain places.

I found this entry point to the tunnels:









I got this picture of a rodent. I'm not sure if this is tied to the tunnels.










Questions:

Does that hole look like a Vole tunnel hole? If not, any idea on what it could be from?
What do you think the rodent is in the second picture? Vole? Something else?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

NLOOWCGHOVXM said:


> I am in Northwest Arkansas.
> 
> We have little tunnels traversing the yard in certain places.
> 
> ...


Vole's have short tails. Looks like a mouse to me.


----------



## rijkmus (Jul 12, 2021)

Field Mouse trying to find a warm place to live. The hole looks like mole holes that I get.


----------

